# 4, maybe 5 F babies needing a home, Memphis--ADOPTED



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

We've found homes for almost all of Roxie's litter, and my partner and I are keeping 2 girls also, but some girls still need a loving home. They will be old enough to go next Wednesday, Feb. 20.
--Mallory

P.S. I'll try to post some pics of the girls who need homes this weekend.


Country: U.S.

State/Region: Tennessee

City/Town: Memphis

Number of rats: 4, possibly 5

Gender: Female

Age(s): Will be ready to go at beginning of 5th week

Name(s): still unnamed..(I know, I know..but there are so many of them!)

Colours: grey, silver, light brown, various

Neutered: No

Reason for rehoming: We didn't know Roxie was pregnant when we got her, then 5 days later she had 12 rittens, and unfortunately we can't keep them all. =(

Temperament: All are very sweet and curious, some a bit more outgoing than others. Have been played with, cuddled with, talked to, etc. since birth.

Medical problems: None known at present

Will the group be split: If necessary, but we would REALLY rather them go in at least pairs, if possible.

Transport available: Can be driven, but not farther than about 25-30 minutes away. Sorry..

Other:
URL of Pictures: coming soon
URL of Videos:

Preferred donation: No money, but if you happen to have any hammocks, tubes, etc., on hand those would be much appreciated, but definitely not necessary. We just want these sweethearts to find a good home.


----------



## k9luver (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: 4, maybe 5 F babies needing a home, Memphis, Tennessee*

Would love to see pics!


----------

